

Electron for the Mac App Store - xwsaw
http://www.saschawise.com/blog/2015/08/12/electron-for-the-mac-app-store.html

======
kitsunesoba
Is there any reason why electron bundles an entire copy of Chromium when the
system-bundled WebKit provides 98% of the exact same functionality? Using
system WebKit instead would make the final binaries FAR smaller plus
developers would be able to take advantage of all the energy efficiency
goodness that Apple has baked in.

~~~
pmelendez
I guess because otherwise they would have to have a different code base for
Windows, Linux and OSX. They are probably relying on Chromium to solve the
multiplatform aspect of this.

~~~
Klathmon
And probably because it's more "stable" in the sense that the bundled chromium
won't change independent of the rest of the software.

Plus storage is cheap and plentiful, and while webkit is pretty close to
chromium, it's not identical and then they would need to support 2 separate
"platforms", even if only for that 2% of differences.

------
Gys
So you are 16 year old, already two years on HN and have an app in the Mac App
Store that Apple qualified as 'You must be at least 17 years old to download
this app'.

Respect !!!

[0] RESTer -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rester/id1013270103?ls=1&mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rester/id1013270103?ls=1&mt=12)

~~~
espadrine
Why does Apple impose that age limit? I clicked on the warning, but it
redirected me to a generic ad for the Mac App Store.

------
scheda
But... Why? This isn't explained at all in the article. Why would we need to
run a 4 hour long build process? I could google it, sure. But the article
should probably also mention that. Anyway, if anyone cares to enlighten me...

~~~
xwsaw
I'm not completely sure why the build time is so long, but I have a few
guesses. I think that Chromium is compiling for many many different platforms
when it builds which would explain the huge required space. In addition it is
compiling all of its dependencies along with it, instead of linking them like
so many other libraries do. And the 3rd thing is that my computer is not that
fast.

